
How YouTube threatened me to please EU president Juncker (French/Video) - dredmorbius
https://youtube.com/watch?v=7y-xS_EB3QI
======
dredmorbius
Laetitia Birbes was invited, by YouTube, to interview EU president Jean-Claude
Juncker. The full interview, in French, with English subtitles, is:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=BY5rGTjrfLI](https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=BY5rGTjrfLI)

The video linked in this article describes the backstory of the event. TL;DR:
What YouTube asked for, and significantly badgered Ventose to obtain, is not
what they received.

Transcript of the first 20 seconds, from Ventose's meeting with a YouTube
representative:

0:01 you're already asking very difficult questions to Mr. Juncker,

0:05 you're talking about corporations' lobbies,

0:06 you don't want to get on the wrong side of Youtube and the European
Commission or of the people who trust you...

0:13 Well except if you don't care about having a long career on Youtube...

My rough translation of the description (from French):

Between pressure to influence, manipulation and censorship, I chose to refuse
the role of a figurehead who was chosen to interview Juncker as a young
YouTuber, and instead surprise Juncker and Youtube live with real questions
about Europe which you had asked of me on the Internet: Luxleaks scandal,
power lobbies, prohibition of chemicals and Europe, Barroso's appointment at
Goldman Sachs, etc.

I could not resist and go to the end of this adventure without my Raj
complicit Autodisciple chain to be my assistant and false for hidden cameras,
and Ludo, Xav and Steph chain Dare who helped me to prepare to face a
politician and helped greatly in writing the questions.

